# 1 year old Dutchie gittin sum



## Kevin Walsh (Sep 8, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfF0kHlz3Z8&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

lol that was a good one!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

That decoy was in bad position, the sleeve on his left arm and was just over his right thigh. How did he get turned around like that? Like a body block in football, have to go down. LOL


----------



## hillel schwartzman (Nov 9, 2008)

Freakn nice keep up the good work with him. 
What breeding is it from.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I liked the dog don't get me wrong. 

The decoy did a bad catch and was out of shape. The dog did nothing spectactuar, the decoy needs some help on that particular catch. He got crossed up and the dog took his legs out with his body.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Sad catch. You got that in full speed ?? I like to watch the dummies get dummied.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Sad catch. You got that in full speed ?? I like to watch the dummies get dummied.


 
http://www.youtube.com/user/elixirpatrolman#p/u/4/iyH_4RG3jqI


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi Kevin, good to see you here. Go introduce yourself.



(is this your dog?)


----------



## Tiffany Compton (Oct 7, 2009)

Not a bad dog, but if this is supposed to be "the bad guy" shouldn't the dog drop that sleeve and take a bite out of him? I'd want my dog to not be so fixated on the sleeve itself and focus on the person.. He doesn't completely ignore the decoy, but I would expect my dog to go back for the bite on the decoy. 

I had issues with sleeve fixation like that when doing multiple decoys, luckily we snapped him out of that.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Sad catch. You got that in full speed ?? I like to watch the dummies get dummied.


Jeff,

How do you like this courage test catch?
It's even a Gay Schutzhund Rottweiller :-0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USKIpvvrwpk


----------



## Kevin Walsh (Sep 8, 2009)

Jerry Lyda said:


> That decoy was in bad position, the sleeve on his left arm and was just over his right thigh. How did he get turned around like that? Like a body block in football, have to go down. LOL


She doesn't give the decoys any sort of indication of what side she plans on going to. If fact she jukes them out pretending she will go one way, and then slams her body into them.
The Decoy is experienced and quite talented.


----------



## Kevin Walsh (Sep 8, 2009)

hillel schwartzman said:


> Freakn nice keep up the good work with him.
> What breeding is it from.


Arko X Luna


----------



## Kevin Walsh (Sep 8, 2009)

Chad Byerly said:


> Hi Kevin, good to see you here. Go introduce yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> (is this your dog?)


Might NOT be the same Kevin Walsh... Apparently there is another Kevin Walsh that involved with PSA here in chicago.
I am not he.


----------



## Kevin Walsh (Sep 8, 2009)

Tiffany Compton said:


> Not a bad dog, but if this is supposed to be "the bad guy" shouldn't the dog drop that sleeve and take a bite out of him? I'd want my dog to not be so fixated on the sleeve itself and focus on the person.. He doesn't completely ignore the decoy, but I would expect my dog to go back for the bite on the decoy.
> 
> I had issues with sleeve fixation like that when doing multiple decoys, luckily we snapped him out of that.


She is still working in prey at 12 months. I choose to introduce defense at a more mature age.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Kevin Walsh said:


> Might NOT be the same Kevin Walsh... Apparently there is another Kevin Walsh that involved with PSA here in chicago.
> I am not he.


Hey Kevin,

The real Kevin Walsh has Dobermanns. Are you the real Kevin Walsh or an imposter?


----------



## Kevin Walsh (Sep 8, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Hey Kevin,
> 
> The real Kevin Walsh has Dobermanns. Are you the real Kevin Walsh or an imposter?


I am the REAL Kevin Walsh that has a DUTCH SHEPHERD and an AKITA.
It's funny, EVERYONE assumes I am the other Kevin : (


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice female, seems to come pretty hard and kept a nice grip, especially for being a year old. Decoy got twisted up, it happens, you can't tell if he's good or bad by seeing that amount of work. Even the best can get twisted up from time to time. Good luck with her.
Toran


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

The decoy was out of position, no reflection on the dog.

Even I have gotten twisted up, but never while catching a dog. Oh, just in case you are wondering I don't catch dogs. I can speek for myself, David and Bob we're just too damn old. We're pretty but we are old.

This dog is nice.


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Kevin Walsh said:


> Might NOT be the same Kevin Walsh... Apparently there is another Kevin Walsh that involved with PSA here in chicago.
> I am not he.


Oops, that's who I thought you were. Post more video of your nice dog.


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

I hear you Jerry (except for the pretty part... :^o ) I just get tired of hearing people bash decoys whenever something happens, sometimes it is cut and dry but usually it is not so easy to identify everything happening. Even the best make mistakes sometimes (not saying anything about this particular dude, I know nothing about him). There is not enough footage to see what happened or how the decoy was positioned (imo) to really know what went wrong, you don't even see the decoy until his legs are already off the ground... Either way seems like a nice dog with some nice potential. Everybody likes to see a train wreck, nobody likes to be in one... #-o:grin:
Toran


----------



## Kevin Walsh (Sep 8, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Sad catch. You got that in full speed ?? I like to watch the dummies get dummied.


un-edited version:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyH_4RG3jqI


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: I hear you Jerry (except for the pretty part... ) I just get tired of hearing people bash decoys whenever something happens, sometimes it is cut and dry but usually it is not so easy to identify everything happening

Get used to it. they are way off the world standard, and need to get a little motivation here and there. Getting dumped on your ass is not the end of the world, but it does show that your bar needs to be raised.

If you think that entry was so special that the helper couldn't have caught the dog, you DEFINATELY need to raise your bar.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

This is a young dog. A helper going on his ass is just gonna help. I also like the fact that the dog was not an ass to him when he slipped the sleeve.

I ****ing HATE the little shit tards that think their dog is all that and should go after the guy.

You are gonna have a nice dog once you get rid of that gay sleeve. LOL


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

The decoy was all, "I SAID GODDAMN!"


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Get used to it. they are way off the world standard, and need to get a little motivation here and there. Getting dumped on your ass is not the end of the world, but it does show that your bar needs to be raised.


Jeff. Jeff.Jeff... surely I didn't say the decoy was the world standard (maybe I'm misunderstanding you here)... I think I merely said in this video it was tough to see what really happened... obviously the dog could have been caught better... every decoy should want to raise their bar... even the best... and even the best sometimes get twisted... it happens. That is what I was pointing out... one video (especially that one) is not enough to judge if the guy is terrible or not. Surely we can agree on that. I got dumped on my butt this past summer in glorious fashion, in front of two national level helpers and a number of other decoys and trainers... humbling, yes! (I wish we had gotten pics or video... I would love to share, heck I'd love to see what everyone else saw...) Would I think it would be fair to be judged by one catch?... I hope not. I'm not ashamed of my mistakes that is often how I learn best but I hope that I am more than my mistakes as well.



Jeff Oehlsen said:


> If you think that entry was so special that the helper couldn't have caught the dog, you DEFINATELY need to raise your bar.


Here Jeff, you are absolutely right... I have been doing helper work/decoying for a few years now and I definitely have a long way to go. I am not as good as I can be with more work and training and I'll never be world class. I sat the bench for NAIA level college soccer. Obviously I wasn't the best... but I was proud to have made the team and did my best to make the team better. I have a similar philosophy for my decoy work. 

At any rate I'm just trying to stick up for everyone with the guts to put a sleeve or a suit on, without them we don't have sports, pp, or police/govt. dogs. Is everyone good, no... should some folks hang up the sleeve? Sure. I'll still try to stick up for those who are learning, trying, doing... just who I am.
OK, I'm ready to get "Oehlsened" now...  Catch you later.
Toran


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Nothing wrong with the dog busting your butt, and if it's because the decoy was twisited , then from this he should learn.

What gets me is the decoys that you tell, look dude don't do this or that and he still does it. This decoy will never learn. A good training decoy should know what he's doing and not do something that he knows will cause a young dog to fail or run. It is training at this point. When the dog knows you can't run him or cause him to fail then the training has been done the proper way. Most dogs can be run but with proper training it will be harder if not impossible. 

Trial decoys are just that. They can take the bite safely for dog and decoy but they can't read between the lines to actually be able to train a dog. There's a lot of each type decoys and it's up to you to make sure dumb A$$ decoys don't screw your dog up. If you allow it to keep happening then it's you fault.


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Nothing wrong with the dog busting your butt, and if it's because the decoy was twisited , then from this he should learn.
> 
> What gets me is the decoys that you tell, look dude don't do this or that and he still does it. This decoy will never learn. A good training decoy should know what he's doing and not do something that he knows will cause a young dog to fail or run. It is training at this point. When the dog knows you can't run him or cause him to fail then the training has been done the proper way. Most dogs can be run but with proper training it will be harder if not impossible.
> 
> Trial decoys are just that. They can take the bite safely for dog and decoy but they can't read between the lines to actually be able to train a dog. There's a lot of each type decoys and it's up to you to make sure dumb A$$ decoys don't screw your dog up. If you allow it to keep happening then it's you fault.


Agreed... definitely a difference in training and trialing decoys and it is the handlers/trainiers responsibility to put the dog on good training decoys for training. Unfortunately not everyone has access to the best of both worlds... I'll take a good training decoy over a good trial decoy for my "everyday decoy" but having both in the same body is nice and preferable... it is what every decoy should be working towards (or at least moving in that direction with whatever their skill set will allow). 
Toran


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

LOL..

Hey Kevin.

Does Tillman know you posted this ?? LOL I like Tillman, he is a great guy..

Where are you training now? Who are the decoys? SCH only?
PM if you want, or post...

Like that dog. Almost growed up..


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Then in a trial at least in some of the vids I've seen posted up here. I see decoys get put on their butt from hard hits and what not. So if a decoy gets knocked off his feet from inertia isn't that a 'good dog' scenario and just a bad decoy scenario? 

**not in this case of course I saw the vid and when the dog came in it looked like the decoy got caught trying to switch his stance both legs were together and he was already turning his hips before the hit**


----------

